# using stems



## isthatjohnstamos (Jan 8, 2008)

so ive heard from a couple people, but never from anyone with first hand experience, that if you but a bunch of stems into a bottle of vodka or whatever and let it sit for a month of two the vodka will break down the thc and make the vodka "better" as in it gets you really *messed* up.  has anyone else heard of this ir have any ideas on whether or not this would work.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 8, 2008)

There is a little THC on stems but I dont think its going to be enough to matter.
Why F' up good vodka?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 8, 2008)

It's called green dragon.

There are two methods for extracting the cannabinoids from the buds. The first involves heating the alcohol to improve its power as a solvent. The cannabis buds are stewed in about 25cl of spirit, preferably heated in a water bath to reduce the possibility (probability, in the case of heating high-proof alcohols such as Everclear) of ignition of the alcohol vapours. The temperature of the spirit should be maintained below the boiling point of ethanol (78.4º C)(173ºF) to prevent the buildup of fumes. The majority of the soluble cannabinoids will be extracted by this method after about 20 minutes of heating.

The second method, which is considerably more low-tech, involves leaving cannabis buds, leaves, and stems in the spirit for several weeks or months. Over time the cannabinoids will leach from the plant matter in much the same way as in the heating method. It is common to simply open a new bottle of spirit, poke several cannabis buds into the bottle (it may be necessary to pour off or drink some of the spirit first) and reseal. The bottle must be kept tightly sealed to prevent the alcohol evaporating from the spirit. The bottle must be kept in a dark place because tetrahydrocannabinol decomposes under the influence of light.

Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## KADE (Jan 8, 2008)

Stems would definately not work... jorge cervantes' bible tells u several ways to do it...


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 9, 2008)

why not just take a big bong rip and then just drink the vodka straight lol,,im shure u will be so messed up this way that u wont never no the differance


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 9, 2008)

Whoops,
   I can see my chemistry professor right now, near panic, and crapping himself as soon as I start to heat up alcohol.  I'm not sure that I would recommend that process to some of these rather impressionable folks.
  At best you need to control tightly what you are doing. 1 shot of alcohol heated, (increasing the evaporation index) has enough explosive power to blow the engine hood off a funny car. When my belt came off the blower and took out a fuel line, fuel was sprayed on the hot engine, and it flashed  fast. Lit myself on fire to boot, and blew the hood off, as I stood over it. 
  Yes, there are differences, but explosive power is virtually the same only 99% alcohol has 1% percent water in it.
Ignition sources are everywhere in a home. 
  Better to allow a couple of buds to slowly soak for about a week, that will darken your drink to a mellow shade of green, as it will pull the chloriphyl out also.
Good Luck, be careful, don't do it.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jan 9, 2008)

Definetly the vodka will some mj flavour. I do it the same way often with chillies, vanilla pods, ginger, raspberrys, mint to infuse my own vodka.


----------



## isthatjohnstamos (Jan 9, 2008)

awesome thanks i tihnk im going for the longer low tech method.  im going to add some of the smaller buds and some stems to a nice bottle of vodka and let it sit for about a month, or St. Pattys day which ever come first


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2008)

actually there is vodka that has cannabis in it. Not in the USA. I remember seeing it while searching for absinthe. I think it had seeds in it for flavoring.


----------



## Foops (Jan 11, 2008)

hmmm...would a double boiler with the lid off and a stove fan on work well enough to slowly heat the liquor and take all the vapours out fast enough to not be so dangerous? (this takes me back to one class where we flambeyed with brandy and one kid burnt off his eyebrows/lashes and all his facial hair)


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 15, 2008)

If you use the stems in Everclear (190 proof), you will need A LOT.  I'm talking an ounce or 2 or just pure stems, without bud.  If you do this, into a .75 liter bottle when its a couple shots off from the top so you can put the stems in there, it will in fact work.  Let it sit for at least 2-4 weeks in a DARK place though.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 20, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> It's called green dragon.
> 
> There are two methods for extracting the cannabinoids from the buds. The first involves heating the alcohol to improve its power as a solvent. The cannabis buds are stewed in about 25cl of spirit, preferably heated in a water bath to reduce the possibility (probability, in the case of heating high-proof alcohols such as Everclear) of ignition of the alcohol vapours. The temperature of the spirit should be maintained below the boiling point of ethanol (78.4º C)(173ºF) to prevent the buildup of fumes. The majority of the soluble cannabinoids will be extracted by this method after about 20 minutes of heating.
> 
> ...


 
i'm so gonna try this deal next time i make a batch of jungle juice.(big 10 gallon jug wit gallon everclear and fruit and all sorts real fruit juices) except i'm gonna prep the everclear first wit some buds for few weeks.   would this work ya think?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

I have made this, OMG be careful !

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16702


----------



## zipflip (Sep 20, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I have made this, OMG be careful !
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16702


 
Y's that? pretty potent stuff kinda grab ya by the boobie kik to it lol
  so in other words u distinctly noticed a differenc in it verses drinkin that same amount of strait vodka similar...?  just wonderin if it worth  usin a good ounce or so of good bud on a bottle. 
  kinda use it as a lil "can i get u somethin to drink" thing for my guests lol.
  wat was the buss like digesting the thc in this  drink verses smoking?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 20, 2008)

Very very potent Drink Zip, it will kick you in the head then come back several times and do it again, you have been warned 


The better the weed, the stronger it is.

The buzz is slow to come on then last for hours, you feel it slowly arriving then all of a sudden its like a steam train traveling at full speed hitting your brain.


----------

